# FR: Fais-leur bien comprendre qu'il ne faut pas passer



## redmanPH

hello,

i understand that this means something to the effect of "make them understand that none shall pass" but i was just wondering, pourquoi est-ce que l'on a utilisé le mot "leur" au lieu de "eux" ? Je croyais que "eux" signifie "them" et en revanche "leur" ne s'utilise que comme possessif et objet indirect ? 

context: i saw this sentence at the end of a trailer for a videogame about a french soldier during WW1


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut redmanPH,

Ici c'est _leur_ (pronom personnel) qui signifie _à eux_ : *fais bien comprendre à eux ... => fais leur bien comprendre...


----------



## redmanPH

ah ok je vois !! oh my i can't believe i missed that 

merci bcp


----------



## Thomas Tompion

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut redmanPH,
> 
> Ici c'est _leur_ (pronom personnel) qui signifie _à eux_ : *fais bien comprendre à eux ... => fais leur bien comprendre...


I don't doubt that this is right, but would like a little clarification, please.

I have always thought that we say _Je l'ai fait conduire _- I made him drive but _Je lui ai fait conduire la voiture _- I made him drive the car.  When the infinitive governed by faire is without a direct object (i.e. no car), the person made to do the driving is a direct object, and when the infinitive governed by faire has a direct object (the car in this case), the person made to do the driving is an indirect object.

Now here comprendre has no direct object.  We say _Je l'ai fait comprendre _- I made him understand, but _Je lui ai fait comprendre qu'il ne faut pas etc.
_
Is this correct?  Is the _qu'il ne faut pas etc. _treated like an object of comprendre, and is it that which is transfering the person understanding from a direct to an indirect object (_le_ ->_ lui_)?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Thomas Tompion,

Les spécialistes du forum te répondront mieux que moi.
Tout ton raisonnement me semble bon jusqu'à ton exemple avec comprendre... Car on fait bien comprendre qq chose à qq'un (ou à plusieurs personnes dans le cas de redmanPH)... Donc si tu dis simplement « Je l'ai fait comprendre » tu ne parles que d'une chose (l') que tu as fait comprendre, pas du qq'un à qui tu aurais fait comprendre cette chose (ta traduction en anglais n'est donc pas la bonne). Si tu veux dire que tu as fait comprendre qq chose à qq'un (lui), tu diras alors « Je le (la chose) lui (le qq'un) ai fait comprendre ».


----------



## Mauricet

Pardon, Karine : _Fais-les comprendre !_ (les = tes élèves) me semble une phrase française compréhensible. Il n'est pas faux non plus que « Je l'ai fait comprendre » puisse signifier _I made him understand_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah bon ?  Même si c'est grammaticalement correct, je ne dirais jamais pour ma part _Fais-les comprendre_ ou _Je l'ai fait comprendre_ d'une manière absolue sans complément.


----------



## quinoa

Je partage le même avis? Jamais je ne le dirais. N'y a-t-il pas ici une différence au niveau de la construction sémantique des verbes "conduire" et "comprendre"? Je ne sais pas bien comment l'expliquer mais la nature de leur objet me semble différente de part les actions : comprendre et conduire ne font pas appel à la même "action" du sujet.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Isn't part of of the problem that _Je l'ai fait comprendre_ can easily mean _I made it understood_, so one naturally says _Je l'ai fait comprendre à mes élèves _- I made it clear to my pupils?  Perhaps I've misunderstood again...?


----------



## Maître Capello

Whether referring to a person or thing, just saying _Je l'ai fait comprendre_ is not natural at all (to me). It sounds only natural with both direct and indirect objects as in your second sample sentence.

_Je *l'*ai fait comprendre. _
_Je *le lui* ai fait comprendre. _


----------



## Thomas Tompion

_Il fut surpris du ton plus encore que des paroles, et il demanda :

__« Pourquoi ?
_
_– Parce que c’est inutile et que je le fais comprendre tout de suite. Si vous m’aviez raconté plus tôt votre crainte, je vous aurais rassuré et engagé au contraire à venir le plus possible. »_

Does this extract from Maupassant seem strange then?


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

_"Je *l*'ai fait comprendre" _et _"Je __*le lui* ai fait comprendre" _sont tous les deux corrects, mais il y a une petite nuance. Dans la première phrase, on insiste sur le COD repris par " l' ", alors que dans la deuxième on insiste sur la personne à laquelle on a fait comprendre le COD "le".

1. Je n'aime pas que l'on me parle comme ça ; je l'ai fait comprendre.
2. Je n'aime pas qu'il me parle comme ça ; je le lui ai fait comprendre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, personne n'a dit que _Je *l'*ai fait comprendre_ n'était pas correct ; ce n'est seulement pas très naturel de ne pas mentionner le COI s'il s'agit d'une personne précise.

Quant à l'exemple de Maupassant, le contexte très différent et l'emploi du présent d'habitude rendent ce tour beaucoup plus naturel, le COI sous-entendu y étant très général : _les gens, mes prétendants…_


----------



## Mauricet

_Ils ne comprennent pas. Comment les faire comprendre ?_ Ce n'est pas si rare ! Il est vrai qu'en général le pronom représente ce qui est compris, mais il arrive aussi qu'il représente le sujet qui comprend, même sans COD. 

On trouve aussi beaucoup de "les faire comprendre que" au lieu du (préférable, à mon goût) "leur faire comprendre que".


----------

